# 280mm AIO Wasserkühlung Lüfterabstände passen nicht.



## Eliteforceranger (2. Dezember 2018)

*280mm AIO Wasserkühlung Lüfterabstände passen nicht.*

Hi,

Ich möchte eine 280mm AIO Wasserkühlung in mein Gehäuse einbauen um damit später einen I9 9900k zu Kühlen. Das Problem ist die vorderen Lüfter in meinem Gehäuse die ich für die Kühlung des Radiators nutzen möchte besitzen leider den falschen Abstand zueinander und somit würden die Befestigungslöcher im Radiator zumindest für den zweiten Lüfter nicht passen. Hat von euch jemand eine Idee wie man das Problem lösen könnte?





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## IICARUS (2. Dezember 2018)

*AW: 280mm AIO Wasserkühlung Lüfterabstände passen nicht.*

Sollten es keine Schlitze sein wo du die Lüfter hoch und drunter einstellen kannst wirst du halt Löcher bohren müssen.
Andernfalls wirst du nur ein Lüfter zusammen mit der Front verschrauben können, was natürlich nicht die beste Lösung wäre.


----------

